# This might not be a good pic...



## LoRain (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all,
 This is my first try and taking pics and posting....maybe you can see it...

 I just want to see if I can enlarge it on the computer...so bear with me and forgive the bad photography...too far away...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2007)

Well welcome first of all. Your right though, needs some work, Practice will get you there.
 I want to try and ID from the pic. The first one is upside down. 2, a med, oh back to the first. Kidding I know you know. Is it Certo or have a line across the middle like a fill line. the last 2 look like hair tonics. If you could give us color, embossment size etc. it would help
 Also, the embed box can be checked.
 Eh, I did what I could.


----------



## LoRain (Jul 2, 2007)

You were right about the Certo...is it worth anything?

 The second one is 250 mils scored at each 50...the third says H. Clay Glover Co. on one side (the edge) and the other side says New York..the last one says The Chattanooga Medicine Co.  on each side and has three ridges above and below the lettering...all are brown....that's about all I can say except I will get better pics and post the rest of my most interesting bottles...thanks for the reply and happy hunting...


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Shooting pictures of any glass isn't very easy. Reflected natural sunlight is usually the best and easiest way to shoot bottles.
 Your bottles are of a darker glass and they can be the hardest to shoot. 
 I live in an area where we average 220 inches of rain a year, so sunlight is scarce. I shoot all my bottles using artifical lighting. The darker bottles take a lot of background light. I also use natural light bulbs.
 Just keep practicing and you'll be shooting great pictures in no time .
 Stinger


----------



## LoRain (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, I promise the next pics will be better......lol...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2007)

> we average 220 inches of rain a year,


 Woah baby, that's over 18 feet. Here in the NE we measure snow. At approx  10" to an inch, thats 2200"= 183.3 feet.
 Good thing it doesn't come all at once!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 3, 2007)

> we average 220 inches of rain a year


 
 Yep, But its only over a 3 day period, right Pono. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 These guys a right Belinda. We have several member who take pro quality shots of their bottles. My always look like yours.[]


----------

